# truspot scopes??



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

We have used the 3/8" center grind in the 8x mag. since the very beginning for every thing that we shoot. Both indoors and out. If you have shot with a a scope in the 6 power range before the 3/8" 8 power should work fine for you
Ken


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been using a 6X 3/8" grind for a couple months now and just tried a 6X 1/4 grind and think the 1/4" is too small for my liking,I am still thinking about trying an 8X 3/8" next.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I've shot both. I'm currently using an Xview in 3/8, but my truspot is a 1/4" 

I'd say go with 3/8.. the 1/4 is startin to get a bit small for some's liking.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

here is my fear with the 3/8 lens. 70 and 80 yard targets and bunny shots. i fear the 3/8 is gonna magnify too much of the target. anybody care to agree or disagree with this?

and i can't do the 8x it is a little too much for my eye.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*I use*

6X, .250, outside. I use the 8X, .250 inside. I have tried both, 1/4, and 3/8. The 3/8, works great inside, with 8X mag. But outside, like God said, I did find the 3/8" to be really big, at longer distances. Either 6X, or 8X, works great! I just like to have a clear, and distinct pic. of the X, inside. Of course I am using a Red clarifier, with next to the smallest hole. With a 6X, inside the X is not as distinct, some like it that way? May make floating a little more acceptable??


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

We are seeing the "ID" Pro ring at 80 yards with the 3/8" 8 Power. You have to remember that you wil not have a perfect "Halo" at every distance. As long as you let your brain just center the spot in the middle you will be fine.
If you feel the 3/8" is going to be to big for you. Take a regular 8x or 6x lens that does not have a real big dot in it, And create your own center grind by covering up with some tape or a piece of paper what you don't want to see at distances. Then you wil know what size will work for you. Jim( Truespot) does make a 5/16 .3125" diameter as well. Give him a call and pick his brain. Ken


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

*3/8--6x*

I am using a 3/8" 6 power for indoors this year and I put a 1/32" orange dot in the middle of the center grind and this really works for me.
I didn't like trying to center the X in the magnified center without a solid refference point of aim so I just cut a small dot out of an orange sticker and now I feel more comfortable with it.
Maybe after I get used to the scope I will remove the sticker but for now it is a confidence thing.

Young Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Get some contact paper and put it on regular lens first....see what it looks like. I can find some pics for you of what I am talking about.

It's what Jesse does/did with his lens. It's virtually the same as using an Xview/Tru Spot. At least enough to give you an idea before you go dropping coin:wink:

You can also just shoot a smaller lens with nothing in it....


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Hey Fastarrow did you forget to send the Royalty check for using MY avatar???? Ken


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Get some contact paper and put it on regular lens first....see what it looks like. I can find some pics for you of what I am talking about.
> 
> It's what Jesse does/did with his lens. It's virtually the same as using an Xview/Tru Spot. At least enough to give you an idea before you go dropping coin:wink:
> 
> You can also just shoot a smaller lens with nothing in it....


i've done that before. i shot all last indoor season with doubled up scotch tape on my lens. only problem is all i have now are 4x scopes so i won't get the same sight picture as i would with the 6x


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

I would have Ken but I stole it off the UPFAA websight, only I don't have the MAA avatar

The tape thing seems like a good Idea using clear scotch tape that can be seen through but using black or solid colored tape outdoors and I could see having a hard time aquiring the bullseye on the 80 yard walkup, maybe even shooting 2 arrows into the same bull on the indoor 5 spot. I have seen this happen when the shooter can see the whole target.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah I made that one too!!!! The tape idea is just to find out what size center grind you need. it really is not to be "cheap" all year long!  Ken


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I BOW 2 said:


> Yeah I made that one too!!!! The tape idea is just to find out what size center grind you need. it really is not to be "cheap" all year long!  Ken


heck i did it just to be cheap all year long and it worked out just fine


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I like the 3/8" grind. The sight picture is more comfortable for me. I use the same scope for everything target related, FITA, Field, and Indoor.


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> here is my fear with the 3/8 lens. 70 and 80 yard targets and bunny shots. i fear the 3/8 is gonna magnify too much of the target. anybody care to agree or disagree with this?
> 
> and i can't do the 8x it is a little too much for my eye.


I use a 3/8 6x in and out. The 8x "I" saw to much movement. As for the
bunny 70, 80 thing: I just line up dots. Peep, scope, dots, in the center
let it be and let it go. As far as light goes I find putting in a bigger peep
and moving the scope to match when need got the job done.


----------

